# Tapes and Discipline



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well... I tried for the 3rd time to stay on track but again I missed 2 nights. If I can just get to the next tape I will be thrilled. I started to think if nothing else these tapes will surely teach a bit more self discipline and sticking to something.So tonight I am starting from square one once again....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, remember the tapes are really going to help your IBS so try to stay on schedule as its very important, but its good your starting again and later I think you'll find you miss them when you don't do them. No worries at the moment though. I found for me at least right before bed was a good time, just fyi.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Rita:Keep on keeping on!!







Eventually you'll fall into the habit of listening. I know that sometimes I really, really want to do something, but it takes me a while to get moving. But, it will happen.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Rita:How are things going? Any easier?







JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Jean,Thanks for asking. Yes things are getting better and I am falling into a routine a little easier these days. I have noticed that I am much more relaxed. This will be good for me especially if I can complete the whole 100 days. It will be a major accomplishment for me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, you can do it.







At first it can seem harder to stick with it, but in the long run you'll want to do it I bet.







It gets easier as you go as you are also learning something and it gets easier when we learn it. I am glad there making you more relaxed to start.Keep these words in your head also."It will be a major accomplishment for me."It will be and will help you. You have to stick to it though, if you feel your weeaking, let us know. But I like I said it gets easier.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Rita:100 days is long, but you can really celebrate when you're finished!







I found I really missed them once I was done, but I've gradually learned how to do a lot of it on my own. I still listen to my favorite sides, though.








JeanG


----------

